# micro sword/ lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae



## Hardstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree. I have it in my pressurized CO2 10 gallon with medium LED light with a complicated substrate and I have a really good healthy carpet growing. 
In my low tech it struggles but does better with some excel , but I stopped the excel and cut back on the lighting and it is struggling to stay alive. But in all fairness I have been neglecting that tank. I believe if I kept a close eye on nutrients it would do ok but never as good as with pressurized CO2. 
I am convinced that this species needs CO2 to thrive. Forget a thick lush carpet without CO2. But either way, I consider it a very hardy plant.


----------



## beetea (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had it grow quite well with excel and no CO2. That was in an 8-gallon tank with aquasoil. I'm struggling to get it to spread in my 60-gallon dirted tank without excel. I started dosing excel recently but haven't seen much change.

The only other major difference between the two tanks is pH. The 8-gallon was kept around 6.4-6.6 and the current one is 7.4.

This plant has never really died on me though. I've kept it in maintenance tank with dirt near a window (no direct sunlight) and it actually grew runners everywhere.

Oh, and I just realized this was referring to "novae-zelandiae". I've only grown "brasiliensis".


----------

